# Pittsburgh!



## DZLife (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm visiting some relatives in Pittsburgh while my father goes to his 50'th anniversary high school reunion.

I'm staying up north in Wexford. Anyone wanna say hi?

I have my tegutalk shirt and will be wearing it around, so if you see some dude with a really lame beard starting to grow in, say hi!

FYI, my name is Brooks, for those of you who don't already know that.


----------

